# Al Durve Face & -Human Shaped Food Tray



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

I just realized that I have not posted my Al Durve Tray that I made on this forum. He is the foam paper mache "tray" that is painted with the skeleton .....
Our theme this year is Al Durve's Autospy/ Embalming Party at our One Pine Cemetery & Funeral Home. Our cemetery is the front yard and normally our party is backyard: Swamp Stomp.. But this year emphasis isn't going to be the back yard as much, as it will be inside funeral home and embalming room.

Al Durve was inspired by fellow haunter: ArtseyChiquaita's Victor the Eatible.

ok...so I was auditioning for Al Durve's Face...

Spicy Hot Cream Cheese Veg log mold with Dried Beef Fiet Skin. 
Tastes pretty yummy...so It was a success.....I think this will work.. Unless any of yous guys think different.

Hamm says its not quite as bad ( scary real looking) as the fleshworms I made...but its pretty creepy to him. It was easier for him to eat once he was dug into.... 































[/COLOR]


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Okay, that's AWESOME!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool! That's a great idea!


----------

